# Final warning letter received over two car accidents



## BillyPiper (13 Dec 2012)

Hi there

I have a friend (honestly it is a friend) who has received a final warning letter from their job due to 2 car accidents in the past 6 months. Both crashes were just damage to the company car. No damage to a person, or to another persons car etc.

Anyway, in the final warning letter it clearly states "due to the previous 2 accidents in the past 6 months we are issuing a final warning" etc

Anyway, they used the terminology "accident" in the letter. Would this really stand up in court as a valid reason for dismissal if both incidents we're truly accidents, and also worded in final warning letter as "accidents".

Thanks
Billy


----------



## Palerider (13 Dec 2012)

Refer to their contract of employment and re-post after that review, it should shed light on disiplinary procedures within the company.


----------



## SarahMc (13 Dec 2012)

You can accidentally make a mistake in work and be disciplined, I doubt the disciplinary procedure only refers to mistakes made on purpose.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Dec 2012)

As Palerider says, have a look at the contract and disciplinary procedures.

If his accidents are costing the company a lot of money, then they probably are justified in getting rid of him.

However, it would be unusual to issue a final warning without first issuing a verbal warning or initial written warning. 

Brendan


----------



## Leper (15 Dec 2012)

The working and legal situation in Ireland has gone so crackpotty over the past few years that it is a wonder when anything gets done. There are letters for this and letters for that. Then there are safety regulations regarding everything from tea cups to ladders. Then there is cleanliness and nothing less than scrub clean of an operating theatre is acceptable. You need a high vis jacket to change a light bulb and a trolly with a flashing yellow light to deliver post. This is before we consider parental leave, maternity leave, force mejeure, sick leave, accidents at the workplace, etc. While safety is a requirement everywhere, I often wonder why foreign business people set up to anything moe than five employees.

It is probably wrong advice from me:- Sign and ignore all letters. If they are going to sack you, they'll sack you. Getting stressed over some letter produced by an intern in HR is probably the last thing any employee needs.


----------

